# Is this metal safe for tiels?/ Mite Protector



## Pikarya (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been needing a solution for my birds new cage to hang toys. I've read powder coated & Stainless steel are the way to go.

Are these safe? My avian vet said it should be okay but I just wanted to verify.



























Also Choco's new cage :3


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

The actual powder coated or metal that is I really can't comment on without research. But one thing I did notice is that there were some gaps between the links. If this is a safe metal/coating for you to use.. I would try to make sure all links were closed completely and safely so the bird doesn't get caught in them.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Stainless steel is bird-safe. I'm not sure if the powder coating is or not though..

What is the bar-spacing on that cage?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why not just get some untreated hemp cord and use that to hang the toys? It's definitely bird-safe, and my birds also love to chew on it.


----------



## Pikarya (Jan 29, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Stainless steel is bird-safe. I'm not sure if the powder coating is or not though..
> 
> What is the bar-spacing on that cage?


24'L x 20'D x 60'H, 3/4' wire spacing.

P.S.

I can't find stainless steel chain anywhere. Even Lowes/Hardware stores.

Also no hobby stores carry hemp rope here locally. 2 hour drive for that..


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Except for cages constructed of stainless steel, almost all parrot cages have some kind of covering on the wires, e.g. a powder coating, which not only protects the bird from bare metal, but also keeps the metals from rusting in reaction to air. Exposure to metals such as lead, zinc, or tin can cause heavy metal poisoning in captive birds. Good quality powder coated cages are made of steel or wrought iron, which are bird safe, but lower quality cages may contain traces of harmful metals or solder. Your cage appears to be of a higher quality construction but the chain is questionable. You would be better off using plastic chain if you want to use a chain to make toys.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pikarya said:


> 24'L x 20'D x 60'H, 3/4' wire spacing.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


WalMart carries hemp cord.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Or, if you don't want to drive at all: http://www.amazon.com/Darice-20-Hem...9Y8Y/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328682180&sr=8-4


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The bird-safe store online carries stainless steel chain of different sizes..but you have to have a mean of cutting it if you want it in pieces (or maybe you can request it be cut into sections?).

http://www.birdsafestore.com/stainless_steel_toy_parts_s/110.htm

Veggie tanned leather would work too:

http://www.birdsafestore.com/leather_toy_parts_s/112.htm


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, i just noticed your mite protector hanging on the cage...those can actually be harmful to your bird so you should consider removing it. Also, why can't you just purchase pear links to attache the toys to the sides of the cage?


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are some nice chains all diffrent sizes  http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5648+8596+20985&pcatid=20985


----------



## Pikarya (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh wow. I didn't think about ordering from Amazon. That hemp should work perfectly.



bjknight93 said:


> Oh, i just noticed your mite protector hanging on the cage...those can actually be harmful to your bird so you should consider removing it. Also, why can't you just purchase pear links to attache the toys to the sides of the cage?


What is the concern with the mite guard? Our avian vet said it was alright since it only has a .1% concentration (extremely low) solid to air transfer.

Also our bird doesn't like the toys hanging on the side of the cage since it blocks his cage traveling. (He's actually pulled them off the walls before and thrown them down to the ground).

So that's why we need a solution to hang them from the ceiling of the cage.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mite guard can actually be toxic to birds and they're unneccessary.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*What is the concern with the mite guard? Our avian vet said it was alright since it only has a .1% concentration (extremely low) solid to air transfer.*
----------------------------------------------

The concentrations is alot higher if you cover the cage and the bird is breathing this 10-12 hours per day. it can lead to chronic respiratory problems, and the toxicity can build in the birds vital organs and further compromise it's health.

Avian Medicine. which is used by many vets states on pg. 38 that mite protectors are not effective for birds. Further in the book it mentions that they can be harmful to the respiratory system.

There has also been controversy over this product so when I had a serious mite issue with quite a few of my cockatiels I bought several products and did experiments by pulling the mite infested feathers. With the Mite Protector, I put it in a sealed plastic bag, and also a vented plastic container. What a mite protector actually does is the odor causes the mites to get off the bird, but *does not* kill them. All a bird has to do is move to the other side of the cage away from the smell and the mites will get right back on the bird.


----------



## Pikarya (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting, I'll remove it anyways. It was a bonus in our Zupreem starter package from Petsmart.

I understand these birds are foragers, but mine eats constantly all day (Its Winter here and I've heard they look for food more during this season than others.)

Should I stop free feeding him, or just I go with extremely small portions. (He's been converted from Kaytee Seed blend to Zupreem Pellets.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Free feeding is fine, that's what most cockatiel owners do.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pikarya said:


> Interesting, I'll remove it anyways. It was a bonus in our Zupreem starter package from Petsmart.
> 
> I understand these birds are foragers, but mine eats constantly all day (Its Winter here and I've heard they look for food more during this season than others.)
> 
> Should I stop free feeding him, or just I go with extremely small portions. (He's been converted from Kaytee Seed blend to Zupreem Pellets.


Eating all day is normal. Unless you're noticing a weight problem, it should be perfectly fine. Make sure he also gets some seeds, though -- they're important. Check out tielfan's great article on diet: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------

